# Crown



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Here is some crown we installed, primed and painted...


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice! Did you prepaint it first?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> Nice! Did you prepaint it first?


came factory primed we re-primed with 123 first, then two coats of Muralos Ultra WB Semi white dove after up.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Love that Muralo!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I HATE cutting crown mold (on the saw, not with a brush)

Looks great MAK, I just painted my sons room almost the same color.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> Love that Muralo!


its been our go to for trim for awhile now.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks good Mak, crown really dresses up a room.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks great. How long have you been doing crown? How did you apply it? (brush/spray)


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Looks great. How long have you been doing crown? How did you apply it? (brush/spray)



We brushed it all. 

I have done trim since I started in biz I guess, I come from a family of trimmers including one from across the sea and did it for 50+ years in downtown Chicago hotel and corporate lobby's and such.

I offer the service to a few select clients.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks good Mark, nice job!


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

timhag said:


> Looks good Mark, nice job!



Thanks, Tim


I tried to sell them on a two piece crown and it wasn't in there budget..


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

yeah looks good man! So do you like the look of crown?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

nEighter said:


> yeah looks good man! So do you like the look of crown?


I do. I like crown, detailed headers above door jambs and windows, wainscott, colums it all means more money.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

yeah it does  I like it too, for both reasons personal taste and the money it brings in.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I do. I like crown, detailed headers above door jambs and windows, wainscott, colums it all means more money.


indeed it does.. here is a two piece that I did a few years ago i think I may a posted it a long time ago.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> indeed it does.. here is a two piece that I did a few years ago i think I may a posted it a long time ago.


Nice. I need to go through my pics and post some.
Whats the finish on those walls? That room looks great.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Nice. I need to go through my pics and post some.
> Whats the finish on those walls? That room looks great.


P&L Redseal Eggshell


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Here is one we did maybe 9 months ago small foyer, I need to get all my pics from them damn little SD cards on my main machine!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice work MAK. You could package a sweet little deal for a mailer for a crown combo. One stop shopping.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Don't think I have ever seen the ceiling darker than the walls,I like it.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

chrisn said:


> Don't think I have ever seen the ceiling darker than the walls,I like it.


 
yeah we wanted to do something different with all the white trim in that house the crown some times gets lost. The foyer is only 8x10 maybe and the dark color (HC-40 for those BM guys) is in the rooms off to the sides.

Kind of pull all the rooms together.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

chrisn said:


> Don't think I have ever seen the ceiling darker than the walls,I like it.


It's rare for me but i have run into it before. The most comon around here is off the same palet, or 1/4 of the wall color.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

MAK you use flat for the ceiling with that brown? HC-40.. greenfield pumpkin :thumbsup:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

nEighter said:


> MAK you use flat for the ceiling with that brown? HC-40.. greenfield pumpkin :thumbsup:


 I think it was matte, small enough ceiling and with dark matte looks better.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Nice job there MAK :thumbsup: Not a bad $200.00 worth of work :whistling2:



chrisn said:


> Don't think I have ever seen the ceiling darker than the walls,I like it.


It's effective on higher ceilings. It gives a room a cozy feel to it and gives the impression of a lower ceiling.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> Nice job there MAK :thumbsup: Not a bad $200.00 worth of work :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> It's effective on higher ceilings. It gives a room a cozy feel to it and gives the impression of a lower ceiling.


oh man I could of charge 200$ for that??


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Good stuff, great pics and very nice work all the way through!:thumbsup:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Nice work MAK. You could package a sweet little deal for a mailer for a crown combo. One stop shopping.



Yeah working on that now, I never pushed the crown before but with times like this I think it may be something that gives us a little edge..


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

FoilEffects said:


> Good stuff, great pics and very nice work all the way through!:thumbsup:


Thanks, especially coming from someone that does the kind of stuff you do.


----------



## PinnacleResidential (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks better than most builders up my way can do. Usually when I walk into a house with crown I have to remember to bring my "wide caulk" and wood filler to attempt to make it look decent. 

What's the difficulty level of installing crown of that caliber? I would love to offer it but would probably need more practice. I have installed it in my own home but it didn't turn out that nice. I am pretty good with wainscot. I think my problem with crown is the compound miters.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I have to be honest I prefer painted crown as you have more leverage with filling and caulking but I have done a stained oak a few times and mean few.. 

I have the formula for my saw to set the miter and the bevel... A digital angle finder works nice to determine if the corner is way out or not.


----------

